# iPad Mini



## JokerofDarkness (24. Oktober 2012)

Gestern stellte Apple auf der Keynote neben dem iPad 4 auch das iPad Mini vor.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dabei handelt es sich, um ein schönes kleines mobiles Arbeitsgerät und Spielzeug mit 7,9" Display. Die Technik ist im Großen und Ganzen, die aus dem iPad 2 plus Siri + LTE, halt nur wesentlich kleiner und um die Hälfte leichter. Damit wiegt das iPad Mini nur noch 300 Gramm und ist so dick, wie ein Bleistift.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In mir macht sich immer mehr der Gedanke breit, so ein Teil für die Arbeit zu holen. Präsentationen über Numbers und Keynote erstellen, Angebote und Rechnungen per Pages. Ja das könnte mir gefallen. 

Wer übrigens den Vergleich zum Nexus auf der Keynote gesehen hat, muss schon Fanboy sein oder auf Alternative FW stehen, um sich das Teil noch anzutun. Konkurenz sieht definitiv anders aus, denn das Pendant von Google wurde förmlich deklassiert.

Mit MM 20% Rabattaktion auf Geschenkkarten kommt das 16er Wifi auf 263,20€. Da fängt dann auch der potentielle iPod Touch Interessent zu grübeln an.

Hier mal der direkte Link zum neuen Apple Spross: iPad Mini


----------



## H2OTest (24. Oktober 2012)

hmm - Ein TAblet ohne Mobilanschluss lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach ehh nicht - also kann man die only Wifi dinger eh vergessen


----------



## xynlovesit (24. Oktober 2012)

Das iPad Mini wird es doch auch in der Cellular Variante geben?! Sprich LTE.


----------



## H2OTest (24. Oktober 2012)

Meinte vom "Vergleichspreis" her . heißt ein sinvolles Ipad Mini startet bei 459 €


----------



## xynlovesit (24. Oktober 2012)

Klar, habe auch ein etwas niedrigeren Preis erwartet und nun kann man sagen, fuer den Preis kriege ich schon ein iPad 3 mit 16GB und WIfi. 

Nur stellt sich die Frage, gibt's ueberhaupt Leute die so ein grosses iPad moechten?

Ich hatte das iPad 1 gehabt und ich fand es nicht schlecht, es hat meine Beduerfnisse erfuellt. Besonders als ich von Amerika nach Deutschland zum Urlaub kam, ab zum O2 Store und mir eine 3G Karte gekauft und konnte unterwegs surfen, im Kontakt bleiben mit meinen Freunden in Amerika usw. ohne jetzt einen Laptop mit mir herumschleppen.

Doch ich muss zugeben, es war etwas zu gross und mir auch etwas zu schwer. Den iPod Touch brauche ich nicht, da ich sowieso ein iPhone habe. Nur das iPad Mini waere wirklich eine praktische Hilfe, zum lesen , und zum web surfen, weil es nicht zu klein und nicht zu gross ist. 


Man kann sich immer um den Preis streiten, aber bei den Apple Produkten war das schon immer ein Problem, von daher ist mir das egal geworden. Wann goennt man sich denn sowas mal?

Edit: Wie auch Phil Schiller sagt: iPad mini ist zwar teuer, aber auch besser.

Damit meint er die hochwertige Qualitaet, die knappen Aussmasen und das geringe Gewicht. Es ist einfach der Mercedes unter den Tablets.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (25. Oktober 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> hmm - Ein TAblet ohne Mobilanschluss lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach ehh nicht - also kann man die only Wifi dinger eh vergessen


Tethering und gut ist das.


----------



## H2OTest (25. Oktober 2012)

Siehste - Ich "tethere" mit meinem Tablet.

Ahja - An sich habe ich nix gegen Apple, finde aber die "Konkurrenz" besser.


----------



## Tikume (25. Oktober 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> hmm - Ein TAblet ohne Mobilanschluss lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach ehh nicht - also kann man die only Wifi dinger eh vergessen



Jeder Nutzer ist anders, ich nutze ja schon mein Handy hauptsächlich im WLan.


----------



## orkman (25. Oktober 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Wer übrigens den Vergleich zum Nexus auf der Keynote gesehen hat, muss schon Fanboy sein oder auf Alternative FW stehen, um sich das Teil noch anzutun. Konkurenz sieht definitiv anders aus, denn das Pendant von Google wurde förmlich deklassiert.



oehm wieso das denn ? seit wann is das nexus schlecht ? du wirst mir doch nicht erzaehlen wollen dass apple mal einmal im leben was ordentliches herstellt und dann auch noch fuer 260 euro
ausserdem ... ich hab das nexus und weiss net was man da noch besser machen kann ... ich hab nicht einen negativen punkt zu dem geraet... gut schneller , bessere grafik oder mehr speicher geht immer , aber wofuer braucht man das schon ? is immerhin nur ein tablet und kein vollwertiger pc ... 
wie das kindle fire hd ... wofuer braucht man hd auf nem tablet ... ich weiss net mal wieso man ueberhaupt hd braucht ... ausser bei spielestreams, damit man auch alles klar sieht ... 
in filmen oder so muss man net jedes haar einzeln vom kopf eines schauspielers zaehlen koennen

H2OTest schreibt ja da was :"Meinte vom "Vergleichspreis" her . heißt ein sinvolles Ipad Mini startet bei 459 €" ... heisst das teil kostet doch keine 260 sondern 460 ? das sind schon eher die preise die man von apple gewohnt is


----------



## xynlovesit (25. Oktober 2012)

Das Teil kostet 330 Euro und hat nur Wlan und ich verstehe absolut was du meinst Orkman, doch wenn man in seinem ganzen Haushalt schon bereits mit eine Time Capsule, Mac Mini, 3 iPhones, MacBook Pro usw. ausgestattet ist, warum sollte man dann sich ein Nexus holen? Klar.. das iPad ist teuer, aber es laesst sich ohne Probleme in das bereits bestehende System einbinden, alle Daten werden ohne nichts machen, bereits aus der Cloud geladen und die Musik/Daten/Fotos lassen sich problemlos ueber Wlan drauf spielen. Ebenso ist man schon bereits erfahren mit dem OS auf dem iPad Mini. 


Wer ein Windows PC hat und kein einzigen Mac hat und moechte auch in die Tablet Welt einsteigen, dem kann ich nur ein Nexus ans Herzen legen.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (25. Oktober 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> oehm wieso das denn ? seit wann is das nexus schlecht ? du wirst mir doch nicht erzaehlen wollen dass apple mal einmal im leben was ordentliches herstellt und dann auch noch fuer 260 euro


Wie man auf 260€ kommt, steht ja im ersten Post und über den Link aus diesem Post, kannst Du Dir auch die Keynote anschauen. Da wird das Nexus mit dem iPad Mini verglichen und förmlich deklassiert.


----------



## Tikume (25. Oktober 2012)

Sofern halt jemand was mit dieser ominösen 20% MM Geschenkkarten Aktion was anfangen kann.


----------



## Legendary (25. Oktober 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Wie man auf 260€ kommt, steht ja im ersten Post und über den Link aus diesem Post, kannst Du Dir auch die Keynote anschauen. Da wird das Nexus mit dem iPad Mini verglichen und förmlich deklassiert.



Apple wäre wohl auch dumm, wenn es die Konkurrenz in hohen Tönen loben würde.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (25. Oktober 2012)

Tikume schrieb:


> Sofern halt jemand was mit dieser ominösen 20% MM Geschenkkarten Aktion was anfangen kann.


Was daran ominös ist, musst Du mir mal erklären.



Legendary schrieb:


> Apple wäre wohl auch dumm, wenn es die Konkurrenz in hohen Tönen loben würde.


Es wäre sinnvoll, dass man sich die Keynote vorher anschaut. Denn es ging unter anderem um den Vergleich des sichtbaren Inhaltes von Webseiten. Da kann man den Ton bei ausstellen und sieht den gravierenden Unterschied.


----------



## Legendary (25. Oktober 2012)

Dann kannst mir ja sicherlich ein Video empfehlen, ich finde da auf YT nur ein Event das über 1 Stunde dauert.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (25. Oktober 2012)

Die Keynote war sogar noch länger, es ist aber eher zum Ende hin zu finden. Ein anderes Video kann ich Dir nicht empfehlen, denn ich hab die Keynote live gesehen.


----------



## Tikume (25. Oktober 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Was daran ominös ist, musst Du mir mal erklären.



Weil kein Mensch weiss was Du damit sagen willst


----------



## Legendary (25. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pe0r54LGycw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Habs gefunden und angesehen...eigentlich doof weil ich jetzt noch wütender bin als vorher, als ich das nicht kannte und einfach mein Statement von Konkurrenz zum Besten gegeben habe. Wenn deren Produkt nicht immer so viel toller und schöner wäre, würde es auch nicht die exorbitanten Preise rechtfertigen. 7" ist eine Hausmarke bei Tablets, keiner beschwert sich. Nein Apple muss 7,9 Zoll draus machen und macht jetzt (stellvertretend für das Nexus 7) alle kleineren Displays schlecht, indem sie aufzeigen wie wenig man doch da sieht. 

Zusammenfassend ist es eigentlich schlimm, wie der Konzern das Weltbild der IT in den letzten Jahren geprägt hat...Millionen Lemminge auf der einen Seite, die alles kaufen, auf der anderen die Gegner, die nur Ramsch haben und gar nicht wissen was gut ist (siehe Android und Windows)

PS: Stark finde ich den Satz von dem Herrn, der beim neuen Macbook nur sagt "hey its just 1699". 

Nun zerstört mich.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (25. Oktober 2012)

Hach wenn man nicht nur überall immer die böse Appleverschwörung riechen würde, dann könnte man auch echt mal Spaß haben. Was den Preis anbelangt, so hatte mein vor knapp 3 Jahren gekauftes Sony Vaio Laptop eine UVP von 2499€. Und da ist leider noch nix aus Alu.



Tikume schrieb:


> Weil kein Mensch weiss was Du damit sagen willst


Wenn Du mit kein Mensch Dich meinst, dann mag das sein.


----------



## Tikume (25. Oktober 2012)

Du weisst es offensichtlich ja auch nicht


----------



## JokerofDarkness (25. Oktober 2012)

Das steht doch alles oben. Der Media Markt hat in regelmäßigen Abständen eine 20% Aktion auf Geschenkkarten. Da bekommt man dann die 50€ Geschenkkarten für 40€. Davon kauft man dann soviele, wie man braucht und bezahlt dann damit im Anschluss die Ware. So kriegt man auch auf preisstabile Appleartikel mal eben 20% Rabatt. 

Jetzt verstanden?


----------



## Tikume (26. Oktober 2012)

Da steht "MM" das könnten auch M&Ms sein oder Muttis M**e  

So eine Aktion muss dann erstmal laufen .. 
und aktuell habe ich auf der Media Markt Homepage nichts dergleichen gesehn ... 
dann steht da noch nicht wieviel das ipad mini dort kostet ... 
geh ich von den Apple preisen aus mind 329 EUR ... 
selbst wenn müsstest Du also immer noch 280 EUR investieren da Du die Karten ja nur in 50 EUR Schritten bekommst ... 
bzw. in der Vergangenheit waren es 60EUR Karten zum Preis von 50 EUR dann wären es 300EUR die man reinstecken muss ...
Was aber auch wieder unrealistisch ist da Du 6  bzw. 7 Karten bräuchtest und die Abgabe ind er Vergangenheit wohl auf max. 2 Karten pro Person beschränkt war ...


----------



## Magogan (26. Oktober 2012)

Ich verstehe den Sinn dieses Threads nicht, willst du Werbung für Apple machen, und wenn ja, was ist so toll an denen, wenn inzwischen sogar die Tastatur meines iPhone 4s beim Schreiben dieses Beitrages hängt/"laggt"? Die verschlechtern sich eher in letzter Zeit, habe ich so das Gefühl, nicht nur Apple Maps ist schlecht, auch die Eingabe von Umlauten etc. wurde schlechter gemacht ...


----------



## Klos1 (26. Oktober 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Tethering und gut ist das.



Jo, wenn es dein Vertrag erlaubt. Wenn nicht, kannst du ganz schnell Probleme bekommen, denn die können das ohne Probleme feststellen.



JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Wie man auf 260&#8364; kommt, steht ja im ersten Post und über den Link aus diesem Post, kannst Du Dir auch die Keynote anschauen. Da wird das Nexus mit dem iPad Mini verglichen und förmlich deklassiert.



In den Keynotes? Komm wieder, wenn es bei einem unabhängigen und fundierten Test deklassiert wird, aber nicht mit dem Geschwätz, dass Apple bei ihren Keynotes ablässt.
Das ist ja lächerlich. Wenn es nach Samsung geht, deklassiert das S3 auch das IPhone 5. Und wenn ich Microsoft frage, deklassiert WP8 IOS6 und Android. Was soll denn das für ein Massstab sein?



Legendary schrieb:


> Habs gefunden und angesehen...eigentlich doof weil ich jetzt noch wütender bin als vorher, als ich das nicht kannte und einfach mein Statement von Konkurrenz zum Besten gegeben habe. Wenn deren Produkt nicht immer so viel toller und schöner wäre, würde es auch nicht die exorbitanten Preise rechtfertigen. 7" ist eine Hausmarke bei Tablets, keiner beschwert sich. Nein Apple muss 7,9 Zoll draus machen und macht jetzt (stellvertretend für das Nexus 7) alle kleineren Displays schlecht, indem sie aufzeigen wie wenig man doch da sieht.
> 
> Zusammenfassend ist es eigentlich schlimm, wie der Konzern das Weltbild der IT in den letzten Jahren geprägt hat...Millionen Lemminge auf der einen Seite, die alles kaufen, auf der anderen die Gegner, die nur Ramsch haben und gar nicht wissen was gut ist (siehe Android und Windows)
> 
> ...



Jo, aber bei ihrem neuen IPhone ist ein kleiner Bildschirm dann wieder Trumpf und alles andere passt nicht vernünftig in die Hand oder gar in die Hosentasche. Ich seh auf meinem S3 auch wesentlich mehr beim serven, als auf einen langgezogenen IPhone. Ist das IPhone somit deklassiert?  Die sollen lieber mal schauen, damit sie mit ihrem seit Jahren stillstehenden iOS in die Puschen kommen, bevor ihnen die Konkurrenz völlig davon läuft und mehr Zeit mit ihrer Karten-App verbringen, als im Gerichtssaal.


----------



## xynlovesit (26. Oktober 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich verstehe den Sinn dieses Threads nicht, willst du Werbung für Apple machen, und wenn ja, was ist so toll an denen, wenn inzwischen sogar die Tastatur meines iPhone 4s beim Schreiben dieses Beitrages hängt/"laggt"? Die verschlechtern sich eher in letzter Zeit, habe ich so das Gefühl, nicht nur Apple Maps ist schlecht, auch die Eingabe von Umlauten etc. wurde schlechter gemacht ...



Oh mein Gott, wie kann man denn auf Apple Maps so geil sein? Willst du mir damit sagen, du hast jeden Tag in der U-Bahn mit deinem iPhone gehockt und bist auf Google Maps mit Streetview durch die Strassen gelaufen und hast so ein Rohr in der Hose gekriegt? Mein lieber Mann, ich versichere dir, du hast mit Sicherheit mind. 1 mal im Monat auf Google Maps geklickt und nicht mehr. 

Ich habe Apple Maps am selben Tag noch benutzt, als das Update rauskam und gleich das Navi angemacht und eine 600km Strecke gefahren und das geile war? Es hat mich direkt vor die Haustuer gebraucht. Literally. Ich kann diese Argumente ueberhaupt nicht verstehen. 


und bitte, das iPhone 4S lagt bei diesem Forum? Kann ich ueberhaupt nicht bestaetigen, wenn man natuerlich schon angefaengt zu tippen, bevor die Seite erstmal geladen ist, dann brauchst du dich auch nicht wundern.



@Klos, stell du dich mal da hin und halte eine Keynotes fuer deine eigene Firma. Ich glaube nicht das du sagst.. ja, also die Konkurrenz kann das schon besser, obwohl wir auch mal eine Idee hatten, aber die war zu teuer. Das ist doch klar, dass die so ein Muell labern muessen und das lustige ist, die Amerikaner glauben das sogar noch! Ich hoere es ja jeden Tag in der Schule! Schau dir doch einfach den Wahlkampf mal an und die Werbungen die hier im amerikanischen Fernsehen ausgestrahlt werden, da labert der Romeny auch ein Scheiss von Health Care, dass man dies vom Obama wieder abschaffen müsste, ja und wenn man mal etwas da hinter schaut, hat er genau das selbe Gesetz durchzogen in Massachusetts was Obama gemacht hat. Sinn?!


----------



## Magogan (26. Oktober 2012)

Xyn, such mal nach Stockholm in Apple Maps ...


----------



## Ol@f (26. Oktober 2012)

@Xyn Ich besitz zwar kein Iphone (und auch kein Smartphone) und weiß daher nicht wie verbuggt Apple Maps ist oder eben war, aber die Kartenfunktion wäre für mich ehrlich gesagt mit die wichtigste Funktion, warum ich mir überhaupt ein Smartphone kaufen würde, da ich doch viel unterwegs bin und solche Kleinigkeiten doch ganz hilfreich wären.

Interessant dazu wäre die Frage, ob der Routenplaner korrekt implementiert wurde. Ein Prof. von mir meinte vor einiger Zeit mal, dass es wohl derzeit niemanden gäbe, aber TomTom sich derzeit daran versucht... 


Bzgl. IPad Mini. Ich persönlich fände es wohl vermutlich zu klein zum Arbeiten, sodass nur das normale IPad in Frage käme, wobei ich da dann noch auf die Windows-Produkte abwarte und bei den i5-Modellen dann auch direkt ein Laptop dabei habe, welchen ich mir demnächst irgedwann eh kaufen wollte.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (26. Oktober 2012)

*@Tikume*
Nach Deinen Posts hier, frage ich mich ernsthaft, was Du überhaupt im Technikthread machst und wie Du bisher so durchs Leben gekommen bist? Echt erstaunlich!

*@Magogan*
Der Sinn des Threads ist Information über ein neues Gerät. In den über 2 Jahren mit meinem iPhone 4 Latte die Tastatur nur, wenn das Teil echtliche Tage nicht aus war, bzw. etliche Multitask-Apps liefen. Solltest Du vielleicht mal checken. 

*@Klos*
Lächerlich ist mittlerweile überall Verschwörungstheorien zu sehen. Nach Deiner Aussage zu urteilen, müsste Apple das ja alles faken. Wenn dem so wäre, warum regt sich darüber keiner auf? Nokia wurde beim Lumia in der Luft zerrissen. Mal unabhängig von den Bildern und dem Material der eigentlichen Appleprodukte weg, ist es doch absolut unlogisch, einen Vergleich zu initiieren der völlig gefakt ist, wenn Millionen Menschen diese Präsentation sehen, inkl. dem Hersteller des Konkurrenzproduktes. Der würde doch mit Sicherheit dagegen vorgehen oder meinst Du nicht? 

Das Problem ist doch eher in einigen Köpfen verankert, denn was nicht sein kann, darf auch nicht sein - und hallo es ist der böse Apple. :bigsmile


----------



## Tikume (26. Oktober 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> *@Tikume*
> Nach Deinen Posts hier, frage ich mich ernsthaft, was Du überhaupt im Technikthread machst und wie Du bisher so durchs Leben gekommen bist? Echt erstaunlich!



Ich würde sagen: Im Gegensatz zu Dir habe ich mich mit stichhaltiger Argumentation durchs Leben geschlagen


----------



## xynlovesit (26. Oktober 2012)

Tikume ist einfach nur ein Foren Troll.

@Magogan

Ich konnte keinerlei Probleme mit Stockholm, Schweden festellen.


----------



## Ogil (26. Oktober 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Nach Deiner Aussage zu urteilen, müsste Apple das ja alles faken. Wenn dem so wäre, warum regt sich darüber keiner auf? Nokia wurde beim Lumia in der Luft zerrissen. Mal unabhängig von den Bildern und dem Material der eigentlichen Appleprodukte weg, ist es doch absolut unlogisch, einen Vergleich zu initiieren der völlig gefakt ist, wenn Millionen Menschen diese Präsentation sehen, inkl. dem Hersteller des Konkurrenzproduktes. Der würde doch mit Sicherheit dagegen vorgehen oder meinst Du nicht?


Was heisst faken? Was sie zeigen ist kein Fake - allerdings haben sie sich natuerlich alles so zurecht gelegt, dass das Apple-Produkt im bestmoeglichen Licht erscheint. Das soll auch kein Vorwurf sein - das wuerde ja hoffentlich jeder so machen, der "sein" Produkt vermarkten will. Allerdings sollte man sich als Zuschauer dessen auch bewusst sein. Von daher waere ich mit Aussagen wie "Wer übrigens den Vergleich zum Nexus auf der Keynote gesehen hat, muss schon Fanboy sein oder auf Alternative FW stehen, um sich das Teil noch anzutun." vorsichtig.

Beispiel: Es wird gezeigt wie super-doll groesser das iPad Mini ist. Dabei zeigt man den Browser des Nexus7 mit Tabs und Status-/Steuerleisten und schnippelt die weg damit die "sichtbare Flaeche" im Vergleich zum iPad Mini (wo der Browser im Vollbildmodus gezeigt wird) moeglichst klein erscheint. Allerdings kann man freilich auch beim Nexus den Browser im Vollbildmodus nutzen - allerdings kaeme man dann nicht auf so einen Bloedsinn, dass das Bild des iPad Minis im Querformat 67% groesser ist. Genauso Bloedsinn sind die Website-Vergleiche die dann folgen: Es wird so getan, als wuerde man mit einem Android-Tablet nur die Mobile-Versionen von Websites sehen koennen - was natuerlich nicht stimmt, sondern genau wie der Vollbildmodus eine Einstellungssache ist. 

Im Grunde wird damit eins gesagt: Bei Android-Geraeten wie dem Nexus-7 kann der duemmstmoegliche User alles so verstellen, dass er mit einem an seine Moeglichkeiten angepassten (eingeschraenkten?) System besser fahren wuerde.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (26. Oktober 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Lächerlich ist mittlerweile überall Verschwörungstheorien zu sehen.



Lächerlich ist es die Keynotes von Apple als Beweis anzuführen, dass das Nexus schlechter ist.

Lächerlich ist es sowohl ein Sony Vaio für 2500&#8364; als auch ein MacBook für 1700&#8364;zu kaufen. Das gibt sich beides nicht viel, beides lächerlich überteuert.

Lächerlich ist es sich den iPad Mini Preis mit MediaMarkt Gutscheinen schönzurechnen.




JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Das Problem ist doch eher in einigen Köpfen verankert, denn was nicht sein kann, darf auch nicht sein - und hallo es ist der böse Apple. :bigsmile



Ach und das Apple in deinem Kopf als "wir sind die Guten" verankert ist, ist natürlich was anderes?


----------



## JokerofDarkness (26. Oktober 2012)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen: Im Gegensatz zu Dir habe ich mich mit stichhaltiger Argumentation durchs Leben geschlagen


Es ging ums Verstehen und nicht um Argumentation. Nimm mal den Fuß vom Schlauch!



Lilith schrieb:


> Lächerlich ist es sich den iPad Mini Preis mit MediaMarkt Gutscheinen schönzurechnen.


Ich habe nichts schöngeredet, sonder eine Möglichkeit aufgezeigt, wie man 20% auf ein Appleprodukt bekommt. 



Lilith schrieb:


> Ach und das Apple in deinem Kopf als "wir sind die Guten" verankert ist, ist natürlich was anderes?


Hat wer gesagt? Apple sind für mich nicht die Guten, sondern eine Firma die, wie alle anderen Unternehmen auch, Profit machen will. Dem bin ich mir aber bewusst.
Wieso es Leute, wie mich, gibt die Apple Geräte kaufen liegt an vielen Gründen. Sicherlich ist die Verarbeitung der Geräte und die damit verbundene besondere Haptik das Eine. Die kriege ich mittlerweile vereinzelt auch bei anderen Herstellern am Markt und auch dort lässt man sich so etwas bezahlen.
Aber ansonsten ist halt bei Apple die "Marktübliche Praxis" eine Andere. Es gibt keine Sonderangebote und der Preis bleibt bis zum Erscheinen des Nachfolgers stabil. Beim Wiederverkauf hat man dann quasi nur den Wertverlust, als ob man eine Nutzungsgebühr bezahlt hat. Das ist bei Apple Produkten die Realität und völlig ab von üblichen Normen, wo das Teil schon eine Woche nach dem Kauf beim nächsten Kistenschieber für teilweise 40% weniger zu haben ist.
Apple ist unterm Strich für mich günstiger als die Mitbewerber. Günstiger ist nicht gleichzusetzen mit billiger. Mit Anfang 20 hatte ich auch Zeit und relativ wenig Kohle, da habe ich auch viel gefrickelt und dabei Unmengen an Stunden verprasst. Heute wird mein Honorar nach Stunden abgerechnet und zwar sehr gut. Jede Stunde die ich also rumeier, um irgendwas zusammen zufrickeln, kostet mich richtig Geld oder Zeit, die ich mit meiner Familie verbringen kann. Da ist mir auch schlicht scheißegal, ob irgend etwas altbacken aussieht (wobei das je eh subjektiv ist), Hauptsache es funktioniert und zwar immer und überall. Falls nicht, kann ich anrufen und habe innerhalb kürzester Zeit Ersatz und zwar ohne Datenverlust. Da ist mir Latte, wer es erfunden hat oder ob es die beste Leistung hat, denn es gibt nur einen wichtigen Punkt: Das Arbeitsgerät muss funktionieren, denn damit verdiene ich mein Geld. 

Hinzu kommt das von vielen gescholtene geschlossene System, welches neben bekannten Nachteilen einer Fülle an Vorteilen gegenübersteht. So bin ich seit meinem Umstieg auf Apple Geräte seit langem endlich rundrum zufrieden und ich habe wirklich jahrelang alles Mögliche ausprobiert, aber erst jetzt habe ich so langsam die Technik zu Hause, die meinen Ansprüchen genügt. Ich habe halt etliche Stunden damit verbracht, irgendwelche Systeme neu aufszusetzen und anzupassen. Da habe ich mittlerweile kein Geld (keine Zeit) mehr für. Ich will einmal alles einstellen und dann soll es laufen. Meine Prioritäten haben sich halt in den letzten 20 Jahren extrem geändert und dafür bin ich gerne bereit auch ein wenig mehr zu zahlen, denn in einer Apple Umgebung funzt alles so, wie es soll.

Jedes System hat mehr oder weniger Schwachstellen, auch Apple und das nicht zu knapp. Es gibt halt keine eierlegende Wollmilchsau, sondern individuell nur das passendste Gerät.


----------



## win3ermute (26. Oktober 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Es gibt halt keine eierlegende Wollmilchsau, sondern individuell nur das passendste Gerät.



Deshalb schreibst Du dann ja sowas: 



JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Wer übrigens den Vergleich zum Nexus auf der Keynote gesehen hat, muss schon Fanboy sein oder auf Alternative FW stehen, um sich das Teil noch anzutun. Konkurenz sieht definitiv anders aus, denn das Pendant von Google wurde förmlich deklassiert.



Hört sich nicht sehr nach Deiner Einsicht an, daß es nur "individuell passende Geräte" gibt. Ogil hat diesen "objektiven Vergleich" ja schon auseinandergekloppt...


----------



## JokerofDarkness (26. Oktober 2012)

Du hast völlig Recht!


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (26. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BMsLArefSOw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



wer ein Ipad hat und ein Iphone und nun noch das mini will, das gelinde gesagt, monate zu spät kommt und nix bietet, der sollte mal einen moment sein leben überdenken. phone zu klein und pad zu groß? aber jedem der das geld hat das seine.

auf der keynote gabs es wie schon bei der vorstellung des IPhone 4S2 nix neues zu sehn. Neu laptophardware und sie sind endlich auf den 7" zug aufgesprungen.
Früher waren die ankündigungen mal spannernder, da gabs wirklich was neues.


aus kapitalistischer sicht, bewundere ich apple. wirklich, ohne ironie. was die da treiben um die kunden auszunehmen (zb neuer stecker nach jahren, adapter 30$) verdient größten respekt. würde nur zu gerne auch sowas erfinden, verkaufen und damit durchkommen.
aus persönlicher, subjektiver, moralischer, käufersicht: was ein dreister schrott, würde ich mir nie zulegen.

das einheitssystem bietet windows ja nun auch endlich und das wurde auch als superschnell und stabil vorgestellt, dafür gibt es allerdings schon neutrale belege und tests.
das sowas wie mac os praktisch ist, steht ohne zweifel, allerdings kann man das mit ein wenig übung auch mit linux und windows haben.
mein win7 ist hier seit fast 3 jahren drauf, ohne abstürze.


----------



## Legendary (26. Oktober 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> *@Klos*
> Lächerlich ist mittlerweile überall Verschwörungstheorien zu sehen. Nach Deiner Aussage zu urteilen, müsste Apple das ja alles faken. Wenn dem so wäre, warum regt sich darüber keiner auf? Nokia wurde beim Lumia in der Luft zerrissen. Mal unabhängig von den Bildern und dem Material der eigentlichen Appleprodukte weg, ist es doch absolut unlogisch, einen Vergleich zu initiieren der völlig gefakt ist, wenn Millionen Menschen diese Präsentation sehen, inkl. dem Hersteller des Konkurrenzproduktes. Der würde doch mit Sicherheit dagegen vorgehen oder meinst Du nicht?



Stimmt, Apple hat gar keine Zeit zum faken, sie verbringen ja 70% ihrer Zeit im Gerichtssaal, da bleibt natürlich auch keine Zeit mehr sich um seine Produkte zu kümmern *trollface*


Ich glaube das Problem, warum sich viele (ich auch) mittlerweile einfach auf den Schlips getreten fühlen, ist die Tatsache, dass Apple sich selbst als Nonplusultra darstellt und grundsätzlich alle anderen Produkte diffamiert, Android ist unsicher und Google ist sowieso doof, Microsoft ebenso. Wenn dann Tim Cook wieder so Knaller los lässt trägt das natürlich zur guten Meinung bei:    http://www.golem.de/...1210-95332.html

Und wenn Apple urplötzlich und ohne Vorwarnung die Apps von 79 Cent auf 89 Cent erhöht wird sich rausgeredet, die Appleanhänger kaufen sowieso alles, auch Macbooks die "nur" 1699 Dollar kosten. Manchmal hab ich das Gefühl, dass sich Appleuser echt zu viel gefallen lassen, man wird aber auch so erzogen vom Konzern. "Ihr habt ein Qualitätsprodukt, ihr habt die Referenz auf dem Markt, das kostet nunmal." Dass es teilweise eben nicht mehr so ist, zeigt sich ganz einfach beim neuen Iphone. Wenn ich auf Golem, einer seriösen Seite für IT News, die Sparte Iphone 5 wähle http://www.golem.de/specials/iphone5/ sehe ich x Nachrichten, die nicht gerade einen positiven Charakter haben. "Abhilfe für lila Fotoschleier beim iPhone 5", "Apples iPhone 5 verwendet Samsung-Patente ohne Erlaubnis", "Für Apple sind Kratzer normal", "Qualitätsprobleme beim iPhone 5". Positive Nachrichten dazwischen lasse ich beabsichtigt außer Acht, Apple schmückt sich ja mit der Referenz, da MÜSSEN ja auch wohl positive News kommen.

Samsung hat auch Dreck am Stecken, ich habe ein Samsung Galaxy S3 und bin soweit zufrieden, gibt natürlich kleinere Probleme. Das streite ich auch gar nicht ab, jetzt kommts aber: Samsung sagt nicht immer, dass sie die Coolsten Hunde auf diesem Planeten sind. Der Hersteller versucht einigermaßen objektiv auf ihre Produkte einzugehen und vergleicht nicht ständig mit Appleprodukten oder diffamiert andere Hersteller. 

Ich sags mal so, wenns so weitergeht mit Patentstreitigkeiten und dem Verhalten von Apple laufen die Leute weg, irgendwann lässt sich selbst der eingeschworenste Sektenjünger von Apple nicht mehr alles gefallen, Gott sei Dank.


----------



## xynlovesit (26. Oktober 2012)

Wenn man auf solche "Buffed-Treffen" dieses Thema hier ansprechen wuerde, gaebe es nur Mord und Todschlag.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (27. Oktober 2012)

Schade, dass ein Infothread mal wieder zum Trollthread wird, sofern es um ein Appleprodukt geht.



Legendary schrieb:


> Samsung hat auch Dreck am Stecken, ich habe ein Samsung Galaxy S3 und bin soweit zufrieden, gibt natürlich *kleinere Probleme*.



Ein klitzekleines Problem




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Legendary schrieb:


> Samsung sagt nicht immer, dass sie die Coolsten Hunde auf diesem Planeten sind. Der Hersteller versucht einigermaßen objektiv auf ihre Produkte einzugehen und *vergleicht nicht ständig mit Appleprodukten* oder diffamiert andere Hersteller.


Nein so etwas macht Samsung nicht: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Ich würde mich freuen, wenn es jetzt weiter um das eigentliche Thema gehen könnte und nicht darum, wer alles Apple zum Kotzen findet. DANKE!!! *


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (27. Oktober 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Ein klitzekleines Problem
> 
> *Ich würde mich freuen, wenn es jetzt weiter um das eigentliche Thema gehen könnte und nicht darum, wer alles Apple zum Kotzen findet. DANKE!!! *


Naja das fällt in die gleiche Kategorie, wie die Fehler am 4S2, die Apple auch weggewunken hat. Ab irgendwie sieht das auf dem Foto aus wie ein schwarzer Fussel, sieht nicht aus wie Schaden, oder das Foto is unglücklich.

Das Samsung sich solche Werbung erlauben kann, nachdem man Jahre lang hinter Apple und deren Innovationen lag, sollte selbst dir deutlich zeigen, das Apple im Moment ein Innovationsproblem hat.


Meine Meinung hast du ja getrost ignoriert.
Verfolge auch als nicht Apple Besitzer schon seit einigen Jahren mit was die so ankündigen udn zeigen.
Und dieses Jahr war es nur enttäuschend.
Ein 4S2, das keine Verbesserung zum 4S darstellt, außer halt marginalen Kram und Hardwareupdates.
Nun mehr Laptophardware und das längst überfällige 7" Tablet.
Ich vermisse die Inovation, wo ist das Zeug, das andere Unternehmen sofort versuchen nachzubauen? iPhone, Siri, iPad usw
Du willst doch wohl nicht das mini Tablet als Innovation darstellen. Sie haben den Anschluss verloren und werfen nun eben schnell ein 7" Tablet auf den Markt, weil die halt modern sind und sie so ein Teil im Programm brauchen.

Die anderen haben nachgezogen und ich sehe, wenn man man schon ein iPad oder irgend ein anderes 7" Tablet hat, keinen Grund das Ding nun zu kaufen. Ich vermute/hoffe mal das das Teil auch das erste werden dürfte, was nicht so ganz einschlägt wie ne Bombe.
Es fehlt einfach das gute alte Apple Alleinstellungsmerkmal. Das Ding kann einfach nur alles was iPhone, iPad und alle anderen 7" Tablets auch schon können. Und ist zu teuer.

Wer allerdings Apple mag und wem bisher das iPad zu teuer war, der schlägt vielleicht jetzt endlich zu.


Wenn du allerdings in der Apple-Traumwelt schwebst und alles auf der Keynote gezeigte für bare Münze nimmst, naja. Das Ding (leider) ist weit davon entfernt das Nexus in irgendeiner Form zu deklassieren. Als iPod ersatz taugt es nicht, das es zu groß ist und den genannten Preis erreicht man so schnell nicht. Das ist auch nur die Grundausstattung, mit der ein Androidkunde nix anfangen kann. Auf einem Nexus würden meine Apps alle laufen, auf dem iPad nicht.

Mal die Testurteile renomierter, neutraler Fachzeitschriften/Websites abwarten bevor ich mir ein endgültiges Urteil bilde. Nach der aufgeblasenen Vorstellung von Apple rät mir meine gesunde Skepsis deutlich von dem Teil ab.
Im Rahmen der Werbung: Sequenzen gekürzt


----------



## JokerofDarkness (27. Oktober 2012)

Vielleicht sind viele Leute mit Apple auch einfach zufrieden, weil sie nicht ständig nach Innovationen suchen!? Ich habe noch von keinem Apple Produkt eine Innovation erwartet, sondern dass es funktioniert. Hab lange genug den Early Adopter für alle möglichen Firmen gespielt. Bin von den ganzen Innovationen schlicht geheilt. Mag da auch gar nicht drüber nachdenken, wieviel Geld ich da versenkt habe.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (27. Oktober 2012)

hab noch was reineditiert.


Apple war aber mal der Innovationsmotor, so haben sie ihre große Fangemeinde erworben.
Sie haben neues Zeug erfunden, das auf Anhieb funktioniert hat und stabil lief. Zu horrenden Preisen im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz.
Sie haben ja praktisch Smartphones, Tablets und so Dinge wie Spracherkennung auf Mobilgeräten erfunden. Der Vorspung ist weg.

Im Moment gibt es kein Argument Apple zu kaufen, wenn man sein komplettes Heimsystem nicht schon darauf ausgerichtet hat.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (27. Oktober 2012)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> Im Moment gibt es kein Argument Apple zu kaufen, *wenn man sein komplettes Heimsystem nicht schon darauf ausgerichtet ha*t.


Das habe ich schon inkl. AirPlay fähiger AV Geräte erledigt bzw. geplant. Implementiere jetzt quasi nach und nach nur noch die Module und dann bin ich durch.


----------



## Ogil (27. Oktober 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Schade, dass ein Infothread mal wieder zum Trollthread wird, sofern es um ein Appleprodukt geht.





JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Wer übrigens den Vergleich zum Nexus auf der Keynote gesehen hat, muss schon Fanboy sein oder auf Alternative FW stehen, um sich das Teil noch anzutun. Konkurenz sieht definitiv anders aus, denn das Pendant von Google wurde förmlich deklassiert.



Pro-Tipp: SO faengt man keinen "Infothread" an. Zumal nichts wirklich deklassiert, sondern nur das eigene Produkt im Vergleich beschoent dargestellt wurde. 

Natuerlich ist ein Tab mit groesserem Display groesser. Wenn man das iPad Mini also mit dem "normalen" iPad vergleicht wird dann auch das Mini deklassiert? Und dass Apple das "kleine" Pad nicht einfach 7" machen wuerde war auch zu erwarten - sonst wuerde man noch duemmer ausschauen, nachdem es in der Vergangenheit immer hiess, dass es keinen Platz fuer ein 7"-iPad gaebe. Was Apple in der Keynote natuerlich nicht betont ist, dass das iPad Mini nicht mit dem tollen Retina-Display kommt, sondern "nur" mit einem IPS (wie die anderen 7"-Tabs auch) - allerdings mit geringerer Aufloesung als z.B. das Nexus 7 oder das Kindle Fire HD. Das einzige wirkliche Hardware-Feature mit dem z.B. das Nexus 7 im Vergleich mit dem iMini nicht dienen kann ist die Kamera auf der Rueckseite - was mir persoenlich relativ egal ist, da ich ohnehin nicht mit einem Tablet photographieren wuerde. Anderen kann das freilich wichtig sein.

Zum Preis. Das guenstigste Nexus 7 kann ich ab £159 kaufen, die 16GB-Version gibt es hier mittlerweile ab £169, da am Montag mit hoechster Wahrscheinlichkeit die 32GB-Variante angekuendigt wird, die hier schon bei diversen Haendlern fuer £199 gelistet wird. Die 32GB-Version des iPad-Mini wird im Apple-Store fuer £349 gelistet - das sind £150 Preisunterschied! Irgendwelche Rubbelkarten-Tombola-Los-Rabattaktionen beruecksichtige ich mal nicht, denn die gibt es im Zweifelsfall nicht nur fuer Apple-Produkte.

Am Ende muss freilich jeder selbst wissen was ihm am Besten gefaellt. Wer voll auf Apple und iOS setzt, der wird sich kein Android-Tablet kaufen und umgekehrt wird sich kein Android-Nutzer ein Apple-Tablet kaufen. Das iPad Mini ist bestimmt ein anstaendiges Tablet - aber es deklassiert die Konkurrenz auch nicht. Beim ersten iPad war das noch anders - aber mittlerweile gibt es eine Reihe von Produkten die auf einer Ebene stehen und wo der User die Wahl hat das zu kaufen, welches ihm am Besten gefaellt. Und so sollte es ja auch sein...


----------



## JokerofDarkness (27. Oktober 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Natuerlich ist ein Tab mit groesserem Display groesser. Wenn man das iPad Mini also mit dem "normalen" iPad vergleicht wird dann auch das Mini deklassiert?


Rein von den technischen Werten auf jeden Fall, so gehst Du ja die ganze Zeit auch vor. Mir ging es um die Darstellung des Inhaltes und da sind iPad und iPad Mini gleich. Um das zu gewährleisten konnte man kein 7" bringen, weil es nicht gepasst hätte. Da nützt mir auch keine größere Pixeldichte mehr. Deine Argumentation hinkte schon beim ersten Mal, auch wenn das hier scheinbar alle außer mir anders sehen. Unabhängig von der Anzahl der Pixel geht es um das gewählte Format. Bestes und völlig nachvollziehbares Beispiel sind Filme. Wenn Du einen 21:9 Film ohne Anpassung auf einem 16:9 TV laufen lässt, dann fehlt Dir rechts und links etwas an Informationen, da es nicht raufpasst. Schaust Du einen reinen 16:9 Film aber ohne Anpassung auf einem 21:9 TV, dann fehlen Dir Informationen oben und unten.

Bei der Preisbetrachtung machst Du es Dir auch ziemlich einfach, da Du nach Marktpreisen schaust und vergleichst. Wenn aber von Anfang an der Marktpreis schon deutlich unter der UVP ist, so ist das entgegen der landläufigen Annahme nur gut, solange ich das Gerät für immer behalten will. Für alle die gerne wechseln oder irgendwann mal mit dem Gedanken an eine Veräußerung spielen, ist das extrem schlecht. Der Wiederverkaufswert ist dann nämlich in der Regel auch im Keller, da die Ware ja nur so verramscht wird. Man hat also einen massiven Wertverlust. Ob das nun so ein Vorteil ist, mag jeder selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Ogil (27. Oktober 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Rein von den technischen Werten auf jeden Fall, so gehst Du ja die ganze Zeit auch vor. Mir ging es um die Darstellung des Inhaltes und da sind iPad und iPad Mini gleich. Um das zu gewährleisten konnte man kein 7" bringen, weil es nicht gepasst hätte. Da nützt mir auch keine größere Pixeldichte mehr. Deine Argumentation hinkte schon beim ersten Mal, auch wenn das hier scheinbar alle außer mir anders sehen. Unabhängig von der Anzahl der Pixel geht es um das gewählte Format. Bestes und völlig nachvollziehbares Beispiel sind Filme. Wenn Du einen 21:9 Film ohne Anpassung auf einem 16:9 TV laufen lässt, dann fehlt Dir rechts und links etwas an Informationen, da es nicht raufpasst. Schaust Du einen reinen 16:9 Film aber ohne Anpassung auf einem 21:9 TV, dann fehlen Dir Informationen oben und unten.


Ja - iPad und iPad Mini sind 4:3, das Nexus 7 ist 16:10. Die meisten PC-Monitore laufen mit einer 16:10-Aufloesung. Man kann also wahrscheinlich davon ausgehen, dass Websites eher auf 16:10-Aufloesungen optimiert sind als auf 4:3-Aufloesungen. Vor ein paar Jahren war das noch anders und 4:3 war auch bei PC-Monitoren das "uebliche" Seitenverhaeltnis. Von einem Medieninhalt im "falschen" Format sind beide Produkte betroffen. Filme kommen heute in den meisten Faellen wohl auch ein einem Widescreen-Format: 16:9 allerdings (quasi 16:10 minus Statusleisten). Dass Apple das Seitenverhaeltnis (im Vergleich zum normalen iPad) nicht aendern wuerde ist natuerlich klar - sonst wuerde man ja auch Probleme mit den eigenen Apps bekommen.

Und wo bitte "hinkte" die Argumentation? Mein Hauptargument war, dass Apple mutwillig den nutzbaren Bereich beim Nexus verkleinert hat (indem eben nicht die Vollbilddarstellung genutzt wurde - anders als beim iMini) um etwas zu verdeutlichen, was anders offenbar nicht deutlich genug war. Ausserdem wird etwas als Neuerung praesentiert, was bei den "grossen" Tablets auch schon nicht anders war: Das iPad ist 4:3, die 10.1"-Android-Tablets sind 16:10. Und die Zuschauer sitzen da und machen "Uhh! Ahh! Innovation! Maeh!".

Edit: Beim neuesten iPad war das Retina-Display mit der Super-Aufloesung das Hauptverkaufsargument. Beim iPad Mini nutzt man ein normales IPS mit einer geringeren Aufloesung als die Konkurrenz - und dann heisst es "Es kommt ja nur aufs Seitenverhaeltnis an und nicht auf die Aufloesung". Really? Wenn das kein Schoenreden ist...



> Bei der Preisbetrachtung machst Du es Dir auch ziemlich einfach, da Du nach Marktpreisen schaust und vergleichst. Wenn aber von Anfang an der Marktpreis schon deutlich unter der UVP ist, so ist das entgegen der landläufigen Annahme nur gut, solange ich das Gerät für immer behalten will. Für alle die gerne wechseln oder irgendwann mal mit dem Gedanken an eine Veräußerung spielen, ist das extrem schlecht. Der Wiederverkaufswert ist dann nämlich in der Regel auch im Keller, da die Ware ja nur so verramscht wird. Man hat also einen massiven Wertverlust. Ob das nun so ein Vorteil ist, mag jeder selbst entscheiden.


Das ist natuerlich richtig. Mir persoenlich ist es absolut unverstaendlich, dass z.B. ein gebrauchtes iPad der ersten Generation noch immer fuer um die £200 auf Ebay weg geht.


----------



## Klos1 (27. Oktober 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> @Klos, stell du dich mal da hin und halte eine Keynotes fuer deine eigene Firma. Ich glaube nicht das du sagst.. ja, also die Konkurrenz kann das schon besser, obwohl wir auch mal eine Idee hatten, aber die war zu teuer.



Genau das sagte ich doch. Für die Bewertung eines Apple-Produktes nehme ich keine Keynotes von Apple als Kriterium. Klar spricht jeder von seinem Produkt nur in höchsten Tönen. Und natürlich würde ich das genauso machen.
Das heißt aber nicht, dass ich in dem Moment nicht genauso irgendeinen Quatsch erzähle, weil ich ihn halt erzählen muss.



JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> *@Klos*
> Lächerlich ist mittlerweile überall Verschwörungstheorien zu sehen. Nach Deiner Aussage zu urteilen, müsste Apple das ja alles faken. Wenn dem so wäre, warum regt sich darüber keiner auf? Nokia wurde beim Lumia in der Luft zerrissen. Mal unabhängig von den Bildern und dem Material der eigentlichen Appleprodukte weg, ist es doch absolut unlogisch, einen Vergleich zu initiieren der völlig gefakt ist, wenn Millionen Menschen diese Präsentation sehen, inkl. dem Hersteller des Konkurrenzproduktes. Der würde doch mit Sicherheit dagegen vorgehen oder meinst Du nicht?
> 
> Das Problem ist doch eher in einigen Köpfen verankert, denn was nicht sein kann, darf auch nicht sein - und hallo es ist der böse Apple. :bigsmile



Ich bin zwar tatsächlich jemand, der sich gerne zu Verschwörungstheorien hinreißen lässt, aber sicher nicht bei Banalitäten, wie "welches Tablet bietet was genau". Und natürlich labert Apple nicht nur Schrott bei ihren Keynotes. Gleichwohl ist es auch Fakt, dass sie zum Beispiel bei den Keynotes zum iPhone 5 nicht gesagt haben: "hey, unsere neue Karten-App ist der letzte Schrott". Verständlicher Weise taten sie das nicht. Und dennoch, die Karten-App ist mehr als fehlerhaft. Das Eingeständnis kam erst danach. Sie sagten in den Keynotes auch nicht: "unser schwarzes iPhone 5 sieht unwahrscheinlich gut aus, verliert aber ziemlich schnell den Lack". Und dennoch sah ich kürzlich als potentieller iPhone-Käufer hier im Apple-Store in München nur schwarze iPhones, wo der Lack sichtlich abging.

Ich will dir dein Apple nicht madig machen. Sie stehen nicht umsonst da, wo sie jetzt sind. Dennoch nehme ich keine hauseigenen Keynotes her, um ein Produkt abschließend zu bewerten. Weder bei Apple, noch bei Microsoft oder Google nicht.
Google-Now machte auch einen super Eindruck bei der Präsentation. Jetzt, wo ich es selbst mal benutzt habe, würde ich dem ganzen maximal ein "brauchbar" zugestehen.

Und ein Vergleich von Bildschirmgrößen tut bei einer objektiven Bewertung zweier Tablets eh nichts zur Sache, denn es ist Geschmackssache. Wie gesagt, mein Samsung s3 ist auch viel größer, als ein iPhone 5 und bietet eine, in meinen Augen, wesentlich bessere Web-Experience, als das langgezogene und immer noch relativ schmale iPhone 5. Trotzdem ist es dadurch nicht zwangsläufig für jeden besser oder lässt kleinere Geräte deswegen zwangsläufig alt aussehen.


----------



## xynlovesit (3. November 2012)

Habe mir eben das iPad Mini angeschaut und auch mit dem aktuellen iPad 9,7" verglichen und ich muss sagen, dass ich sehr erstaunt bin von dem iPad Mini. Das iPad 9,7" wirkt dagegen richtig wuchtig.

Es ist tausendmal handlicher als das groessere iPad, es liegt wesentlich leichter in der Hand, da man es auch nur mit einer Hand halten kann, das iPad 9,7" wird auf Dauer unglaublich schwer. (308g vs. iPad 9,7" 652g)

Auch von der Verarbeitung wirkt es hochwertiger, zumal das Display fast bis zum Rand reicht. Was bei dem iPad 9,7" mit dem dicken Rand einfach ansehnlich stoerend ausschaut. 


Falls ich das kleine Geld mal haben werde, werde ich das iPad Mini kaufen.  Denn 330Dollar ist jetzt nicht die Welt, dafuer was man geboten kriegt. Man kann es auch locker in die Tasche verstauen.


----------



## Lancegrim (4. November 2012)

Also bei den ipads kann ich nicht mitreden, ich wollt nur mal meine Erfahrung wiedergeben was die ganze Apple vs Konkurrenz angeht.

Ich habe mir vor ca 2.5 Jahren das Iphone 4 geholt, da ich als Schichtarbeiter sehr oft Phasen habe wo mal Stundenlang nix passiert. Also wollte ich ein Handy mit Apps, wo ich Filme schauen kann, Musik hören, vielleicht sogar bischen zocken kann. Damals war das iOS einfach am weitesten ausgebaut was die Vielfalt angeht. Ich war immer top zufrieden damit.
Irgendwann wurde dann aber der Bildschirm zu klein um dauerhaft drauf Filme zu sehen und Serien. Ebenso nervte mich die dauernde Konvertierung extrem, Filmdatein in ein iOS kompatibles Format umwandeln, dann die Sache mit Itunes managen und überspielen. Gleiches mit Musikdatein die man aus anderer Quelle kriegt außer itunes. Dazu dann noch das dauernde Wechseln der Datein wegen des begrenzten Speicherplates ect.

Dann entschied ich mich mir ein Tablet zu holen, ich hatte eigentlich nen Netbook inzwischen zum Tv schauen, aber der wurde in weibliche Hände abgegeben, also musste für mich was neues her. 
Es wurde ein Sony Tablet S mit Android System geholt. Mit GSM Modul natürlich da ich je nach Einsatzort nicht wirklich WLan habe. Und das Ding hat mich total angefixxt. Es war günstig, ok nen Datentarifvertrag musste ich machen, dennoch günstig mit 200 Euro und das beste, es ist total unkompliziert. Musik und Seriendatein auf ne SD Karte mit 32 GB und rein damit. Das Ding ließt dank Playerwahl einfach alles. 

So wurde das iphone 4 dann vor ein paar Monaten gegen das S3 getauscht und ich würd den Tausch jederzeit wieder machen. Wieso? Ganz einfach, weil Apple ein wirklicher Sau Haufen ist. Das is kein geflame oder getrolle, die Firma ist nur nervig. Mit ihre Sperre von Flash, oder den Wahnsinnspreisen für garnix.

Der Unterschied vom iphone 4 zum 4s und dann zum 5, ist so minimal.. aber die Leuten zahlen trotzdem hunderte von Euros dafür. Das wäre als würde mein Auto in Schwarz 10.000 kosten und in Rot nur 4.000 aber weil ichs unbedingt in schwarz will zahl ich halt 6.000 Euro mehr.. Total sinnfrei.

So isses auch mit dem Pad Mini, wenn ichen Tablet will, dann doch wegen eines passenden Bildschirms. Bei der Minigröße, kann ich schon fast wieder das Smartphone nehmen, deren Displays werden nämlich auch immer größer wie man ja sieht.

Da gibts dieses schöne Bild, von nem Appleshop, wo unter dem iPhone 5 Logo steht "Because you have more money then sense." Und da ist was wahres dran.


Ich für meinen Teil find das Mini einfach nur Geldmacherei, Smartphones können mehr und sind sogar teilweise günstiger, und nur für paar Zoll soviel mehr ausgeben? Neee


----------



## floppydrive (4. November 2012)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> hab noch was reineditiert.
> 
> 
> Apple war aber mal der Innovationsmotor, so haben sie ihre große Fangemeinde erworben.
> ...



Apple hat nie was neues erfunden, alles was Apple rausgebracht hat gab es schon von einem anderen Hersteller.


----------



## xynlovesit (4. November 2012)

Genau, Apple hat nie, also ueberhaupt nicht's erfunden.. die machen es genau so wie die Chinesen, schauen sich das von den anderen Herstellern ab und machen es schlechter, richtig? So verstehe ich dein Satz.


und bitte schaut euch das Apple iPad Mini erstmal im Laden an und dann urteilt. Nur von den Daten kann ich kein Produkt beurteilen. Ich war auch bei der Groesse erst skeptisch gewesen, dann beim betrachten kam es mir dennoch Gross vor.


----------



## EspCap (4. November 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Apple hat nie was neues erfunden, alles was Apple rausgebracht hat gab es schon von einem anderen Hersteller.



Niemand hat jemals irgendetwas erfunden, wenn man weit genug zurückschaut. Moses hatte auch schon Tablets!111


----------



## Klos1 (4. November 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Vielleicht sind viele Leute mit Apple auch einfach zufrieden, weil sie nicht ständig nach Innovationen suchen!? Ich habe noch von keinem Apple Produkt eine Innovation erwartet, sondern dass es funktioniert. Hab lange genug den Early Adopter für alle möglichen Firmen gespielt. Bin von den ganzen Innovationen schlicht geheilt. Mag da auch gar nicht drüber nachdenken, wieviel Geld ich da versenkt habe.



Also, gerade, wenn es um Geld geht, versenkst du bei Apple definitiv am meisten, weil die Konkurrenzprodukte meist bei weitem billiger sind. Das nicht jeder Innovation sucht, sondern unter Umständen einfach nur ein eingängiges und funktionierendes Gerät, dass mag sein. Funktionieren tut ein Android aber auch, trotz Innovation.


----------



## Tikume (4. November 2012)

Ok mal ganz ernsthaft.
Ich denke nicht, dass man ernsthaft behaupten kann dass Apple schlechte Produkte herstellt.

Am Ende läuft es auf eine Preis- bzw. auch Glaubenssache raus.


Eins ist sicher: Es wäre extrem langweilig, gäbe es nur iOS oder nur Android.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (17. November 2012)

iPad Mini Test


----------



## JokerofDarkness (2. März 2013)

Nachdem ich nun das iPad Mini seit genau 2 Monaten in der 32 GB LTE Variante geschäftlich nutze, hier ein kleiner Erfahrungsbericht:

Die Verarbeitungsqualität ist wie gewohnt über jeden Zweifel erhaben, sprich perfekte Passung von Glas und Metall. Leider sieht man auf der mattschwarzen Rückseite auch jeden Fingerabdruck. Für den täglichen Transport zur Arbeit habe ich mir die Echtlederhülle Kavaj - Modell Berlin gekauft. Die Hülle ist gut verarbeitet, baut sehr schmal und schützt das Mini perfekt.

Die Bedienung ist wie bei jedem anderen iPad auch, aber wie schlägt es sich im Apple Universum? Die Auflösung ist die gleiche wie beim iPad 2, sieht im direkten Vergleich aufgrund der kleineren Fläche aber besser aus. Die Geschwindigkeit ist völlig identisch zum iPad 2. Da schon beim 2er alles flüssig lief, verhält es sich auch nicht beim Mini anders. Wer aber wie ich zusätzlich noch iPhone 5 und iPad 4 gewohnt ist, dem fällt bei einigen Sachen halt doch auf, dass das Mini bei einigen Sachen halt langsamer arbeitet. Hinzu kommt, dass einem dadurch auch die geringere Auflösung des Mini auffällt. 

Wieso sollte man jetzt trotzdem das Mini kaufen? Ganz einfach, dass Teil ist Mini und nur halb so schwer. Samt Lederhülle bekomme ich es ohne Probleme in die rechte Innentasche meiner Jacke geschoben. Vom Gewicht ist es sogar leichter als mein Portemonnaie in der linken Innentasche und baut zudem schön schmal auf. In Verbindung mit einer Simkarte zeigt der kleine Westentaschencomputer dann sein ganzes Können. Bei entsprechender Verfügbarkeit rennt das Teil mit LTE wie die Wutz und das Akku hält dabei ganze 2 Arbeitstage durch. Wenn man zwischendurch mal weniger arbeitet, reicht es mit den richtigen Einstellungen auch gerade so für 3 Tage.

Neben Recherchen im Netz, Nutzung von Serverbasiertem Outlook, Apple Mail, Kalender, iCloud Nutzung etc. eignet sich das Tablet dank des guten Sounds der Stereo LS auch sehr gut als Büroradio. Dabei ist es egal, ob Streams über Internetradio oder über iTunes eingepflegte Musik läuft. Als Telekom Nutzer habe ich mir einfach auch nochmal die Navigonapp geladen und das Mini als Navi genutzt. Seit dem Test ist das iPhone als Naviersatz im Auto quasi immer arbeitslos, wenn auch das Mini dabei ist. Mit der Apple Kartenfunktion und Google Maps funktioniert das Ganze natürlich auch.

Aufgrund Größe und Gewicht erwische ich mich tatsächlich auch immer öfter, dass ich zu Hause zum Mini greife und das obwohl das 4er mit dem hochauflösenden Retina Display griffbereit parat liegt. Das wesentlich bessere Handling spricht dann halt doch ganz klar für das iPad Mini.


----------



## Qreaa (2. März 2013)

Mal ne andere Frage: Wenn dich ,und anscheinend viele andere, das Gewicht, die zu große Größe und die zu breiten Ränder neben dem Display stören, warum habt ihr euch dann überhaupt nen "großes" Ipad gekauft und nicht gewartet bis ein kleineres angekündigt wurde oder euch bei der Konkurrenz umgeschaut?

Meistens läuft es bei vielen Leuten darauf hinaus, dass es beim iphone 4 hieß, dass das Display genau richtig groß ist, weil alles größere ja nichtmehr bequem in eine Hand passt. Als das iphone 5 rauskam, würde das größere Display angepriesen und plötzlich war das größere Display nichts Negatives mehr sondern ein Kaufgrund.

Ich versteh ehrlich gesagt nicht ganz, warum für einige (und anscheinend trifft das auch auf dich zu) bei allen Geräten immer nur apple in Frage kommt obwohl es anscheinend eindeutig mehrere Sachen gibt die einen stören und einen dann dazu bewegen ein Jahr später ein "Ergänzungsprodukt" für mehrere Hundert Euro zu kaufen das dann das richtig macht was beide andere Geräte wohl die ganze Zeit falsch gemacht haben obwohl es vorher schon Geräte gab die schon von Anfang die Kriterien erfüllt haben.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (2. März 2013)

Qreaa schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage: Wenn dich ,und anscheinend viele andere, das Gewicht, die zu große Größe und die zu breiten Ränder neben dem Display stören, warum habt ihr euch dann überhaupt nen "großes" Ipad gekauft und nicht gewartet bis ein kleineres angekündigt wurde oder euch bei der Konkurrenz umgeschaut?


Wo bitte steht, dass mich das Gewicht, die Größe und die breiten Ränder am iPad stören?



Qreaa schrieb:


> Meistens läuft es bei vielen Leuten darauf hinaus, dass es beim iphone 4 hieß, dass das Display genau richtig groß ist, weil alles größere ja nichtmehr bequem in eine Hand passt. Als das iphone 5 rauskam, würde das größere Display angepriesen und plötzlich war das größere Display nichts Negatives mehr sondern ein Kaufgrund.


Also für mich war das Display kein Kaufgrund, zudem geht es hier um das iPad Mini.



Qreaa schrieb:


> Ich versteh ehrlich gesagt nicht ganz, warum für einige (und anscheinend trifft das auch auf dich zu) bei allen Geräten immer nur apple in Frage kommt obwohl es anscheinend eindeutig mehrere Sachen gibt die einen stören und einen dann dazu bewegen ein Jahr später ein "Ergänzungsprodukt" für mehrere Hundert Euro zu kaufen das dann das richtig macht was beide andere Geräte wohl die ganze Zeit falsch gemacht haben obwohl es vorher schon Geräte gab die schon von Anfang die Kriterien erfüllt haben.


Es gibt auf dem Markt keine Geräte die hundertprozentig zu mir passen und alle Kriterien erfüllen, aber Apple ist für meine Bedürfnisse am Nächsten dran. Des Weiteren kaufe ich keine "Ergänzungsprodukte," sondern Geräte für einen bestimmten Einsatzzweck. Das Mini ist daher für den mobilen Arbeitsalltag angeschafft worden. Mein aktuelles  4er wird nur zu Hause genutzt und ist deshalb auch gleich ohne Cellular gekauft worden.


----------



## Qreaa (2. März 2013)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Wo bitte steht, dass mich das Gewicht, die Größe und die breiten Ränder am iPad stören?


Ziemlich genau hier:


> Aufgrund Größe und Gewicht erwische ich mich tatsächlich auch immer öfter, dass ich zu Hause zum Mini greife und das obwohl das 4er mit dem hochauflösenden Retina Display griffbereit parat liegt. Das wesentlich bessere Handling spricht dann halt doch ganz klar für das iPad Mini.


Die breiten Ränder werden bei dir zwar nicht erwähnt, allerdings bei


xynlovesit schrieb:


> Habe mir eben das iPad Mini angeschaut und auch mit dem aktuellen iPad 9,7" verglichen und ich muss sagen, dass ich sehr erstaunt bin von dem iPad Mini. Das iPad 9,7" wirkt dagegen richtig wuchtig.
> 
> Es ist tausendmal handlicher als das groessere iPad, es liegt wesentlich leichter in der Hand, da man es auch nur mit einer Hand halten kann, das iPad 9,7" wird auf Dauer unglaublich schwer. (308g vs. iPad 9,7" 652g)
> 
> ...



Ich habe jetzt zwar keine Lust das komplette Forum umzugraben auf der Suche nach einem Post von dir, allerdings bin ich mir ziemlich sicher irgendwann mal von dir gelesen zu haben, dass dein großes ipad auch ab und an auf Reisen und daher dachte ich, dass es auch generell mitgenommen wird. Es ging da meine ich um Tethering und / oder wlan hotsport für das ipad wenn du unterwegs bist und du dein ipad irgendwie ins Internet bringen willst.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (2. März 2013)

Da steht nichts von stören, dass interpretierst Du Dir da passend rein. Und ja bevor ich das iPad Mini hatte, habe ich auch mal das normale iPad mitgenommen. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt brauchte ich kein Tethering dafür, weil auch mein ehemaliges 2er die Cellularvariante war. Jetzt habe ich alternativ die Wahl und sehe da auch kein Problem bei. Keine Ahnung was Du Dir da jetzt reininterpretierst, aber so ist es ja nun mal nicht.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (22. Oktober 2013)

Die neuen iPads sind da: iPad Mini mit Retina und iPad Air.

Mein 4er werde ich nicht updaten, aber das Mini mit Retina zieht mich schon wahnsinnig an.


----------



## Balluardo (24. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe mir letztes Jahr das Mini geholt, als es gerade rauskam. Retina ist nett, aber für mich jetzt kein Kaufgrund.
Alles in allem, solide Produktpflege. Ich halte mein Geld für das kommende Jahr zusammen. ;-)


----------

